# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αλεξανδρούπολης >  Είναι πλέον γεγονός το WIFI στην Αλεξανδρούπολη

## Ilias_d

AWN (Alexandroupoli’s Wireless Network) – Ασύρματο δίκτυο Αλεξανδρούπολης

Ανακοίνωση: Το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αλεξανδρούπολης είναι Online! Αυτή τη στιγμή το δίκτυο αποτελείτε από 2 Access Point’s και ένα bblink και μετράει 3 Client’s (ναι είμαστε μικροί ακόμα).
Είμαστε όμως πάντα σε εγρήγορση για νέα AP’s και bblink’s. Το πρώτο Ap βρίσκεται κοντά στο πάρκο της Ανατολικής Θράκης και το δεύτερο στην περιοχή Άβαντος.
Το δίκτυο λειτουργεί εδώ και ένα μήνα ικανοποιητικά και χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα μαζί με όλα τα service’s που έχουν εγκατασταθεί. Οι υπηρεσίες αναγράφονται αναλυτικά παρακάτω.

Υπηρεσίες: VoIP, Forum, Ftp, Bouncer mirc, Live Radio, Http, Teamspeak, mIRC Server, E-pop, DC Hub, e-mail Server.

Όλες οι υπηρεσίες είναι στο IP: 10.198.0.130


Admin AWN: *Ilias_d – DolceVii*

----------


## dti

Καλωρίζικο! 
Άντε και σύντομα ενωμένοι με το awmn μέσω της γραμμής των 2 mbps που διαθέτει ο Σύλλογός μας!  :: 
Για πληροφορίες κλπ. επικοινωνήστε με τους admins του forum (spirosco, netsailor, mernion).

----------


## Ilias_d

Έχουμε συνδεθεί με DSL με Θεσσαλονίκη με το Thmmy και από εκεί βγαίνουμε κανονικά προς όλα τα ασύρματα δίκτυα.

----------


## dti

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |   66 |   66 |    0 |    0 |   20 |    0 |
|                   bridge-wrap4.dti.awmn -    0 |   66 |   66 |    0 |    0 |   10 |    0 |
|                          1139007986.135 -    0 |   66 |   66 |    0 |    4 |   30 |   10 |
|              gw-antonisst.vaggos13.awmn -    0 |   66 |   66 |    0 |    3 |   30 |    0 |
|                        router.zeus.awmn -    0 |   65 |   65 |    0 |    5 |   20 |   10 |
|                gw-gmes-smarag.zeus.awmn -    0 |   65 |   65 |    0 |   21 |  110 |   30 |
|              viper7gr-gw.hellascom.awmn -    0 |   65 |   65 |    0 |   30 |  140 |    0 |
|                           10.17.122.170 -    0 |   65 |   65 |    0 |   34 |  131 |  101 |
|                            ns.vlsi.awmn -    0 |   65 |   65 |    0 |   28 |  110 |   40 |
|                  gw-HWN.north.vlsi.awmn -    0 |   65 |   65 |   60 |  194 |  451 |  110 |
|                              10.198.1.5 -   16 |   65 |   55 | 1131 | 2140 | 3605 | 2684 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## makx

Χερετώ απο την Ορεστιαδα , χρησιμοποιούμε ιp 10.198.12.0/15, 1 ap, 6 client βολέυει πολύ το σχέδιο πόλης , καλή αρχή παιδιά ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να τα πουμε απο κοντα .

----------


## dti

Εσείς δεν έχετε συνδεθεί ακόμη με Θεσσαλονίκη;
Αν έχετε καμιά adsl για φροντίστε το...

----------


## aok99

είμαι κοντά στην ΥΕΒ Αλεξ/πολη αλλα δεν πιανω τιποτα.

----------


## Ilias_d

Γεια σου 
Σου έχω στείλει pm όλα τα στοιχεία μου για να μπορέσουμε να βρεθούμε και να δούμε τα περαιτέρω πράγματα για την σύνδεση σου.

----------


## Fouster

Γεια σας παιδιά !! 
Σπουδάζω Θεσσαλονίκη αρο ΤΗΗΜΥ και είμαι απο Αλεξ.
Ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ για το wireless στην Αλεξ ! Και να βοηθήσω και να έχω φυσικά!!
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ice

Τελειο παιδες .

Αντε και ολη η Ελλαδα μεσω WMN επικοινωνια .

----------


## DolceVii

Γεια σου Fouster
Σου έχω στείλει pm τα στοιχεία μου για να μπορέσουμε να βρεθούμε και να δούμε.

----------


## chris_k

Καλησπέρα παιδια,
μπορώ να βρώ πουθενά πληροφορίες για το πως θα συνδεθώ στο AWN;
Απ'οτι είδα σε κάποιο site πρέπει να είμαι κοντά σε κάποιο AP (πάρκο Αν. Θράκης).
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## TeslaCoil

ειμουνα στο http://www.thessaliawireless.net
και ειδικοτερα στο LarisaWirelessNetwork

ειμαι φανταρος στην περιοχη εδω
και θα ειμαι για μερικους μηνες

μου αρεσε η περιοχη σας και η πολη σας αν και κανει κρυο ειναι "ζεστη πολη"

ελεγα λοιπον να βρεθουμε να δω τι εχετε κανει εδω
μια και θα ειμαι μερικους μηνες εδω να εχω μια καλη παρεα και ισως να βοηθησω σε καποια ταρατσαδα 
 ::  αναλογα τις εξοδους μου βεβαια

περιμενω p.m. με καποιο κινητο θα στιλω επισης

Καλη χρονια και πολλα λινκ

υπαρχει δικο σας site?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

αυτην την Εβδομαδα θα ειμαι Αλεξανδρουπολη, στιλτε ενα κινητο με p.m.

να βρεθουμε για ενα καφεδακι
κανονιστε να κανουμε ενα καφε-λινκ για αρχη να τα πουμε
ενα μινιmeeting

----------


## DolceVii

Σου έστειλα pm φίλε μου. Ελπίζω να βρεθούμε σύντομα!

----------


## aok99

Υπάρχει τίποτα αυτή την στιγμή είμαι κοντά στην ΥΕΒ αλλά τίποτα δεν βρίσκω.

----------


## DolceVii

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει τίποτα σε εκείνη την περιοχή.

----------


## aok99

Που υπάρχει αυτην την στιγμή μήπως με κάποα κεραία ποιάσω τίποτα΄?

----------


## iarmaos

Αν και δεν είμαι ντόπιος χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που κάποιοι από την πόλη που αποφάσισα να μείνω κάνουν τέτοιες κινήσεις. Ηλία ,κοίτα λίγο μια σκέψη που κάνουμε με κάτι φίλους,http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=390276#390276 όπως καταλαβαίνεις θα υπάρχει σίγουρα ένα AP. Μένω στα παλιά εργατικά στην Δελφών , μικρή απόσταση από το πάρκο Ανατολικής Θράκης. Ευχαρίστως θα ήθελα να γίνω μέλος και πες μου τι χρειάζεται. Οποιαδήποτε συνάντηση ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## Ilias_d

Σου έχω στείλει pm……

----------


## liago86

Για πειτε μου και μενα παλικαρια τι χρειαζεται για να συνδεθω,μενω απεναντι απο τα γυμνασια και εχω ενα wireless usb adaptor, την παλευω για τιποτα?

----------


## DolceVii

Λοιπόν. Για να γίνω λίγο πιο κατανοητός. Το AWN δεν εκπέμπει εδώ και καιρό. Δυστυχώς παρ’ όλες τις προσπάθειές μου έπεσα επάνω σε ντουβάρια. Όποιος έχει την όρεξη και θέλει να ασχοληθεί μου το λέει. Ένα διακόπτη σηκώνω και το AP + BBlink είναι και πάλι ON air. Τα περισσότερα τηλεφωνήματα που δέχτηκα ήταν για το αν δίνουμε δωρεάν internet. Φίλοι μου όχι! δεν δίνουμε Internet και δεν ήμαστε υπηρεσία παροχής Internet. Το χαβαλέ μας κάνουμε και αυτό είναι όλο. Μάθε διάβασε ενημερώσου για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα και τι προσφέρουν και μην τα μπερδεύεις με Ιδιωτικούς provider Internet. Αρε.. 200 χρόνια πριν την εμφάνιση της τεχνολογίας ήμαστε εδώ.. Κάρβουνο.. Αλεξανδρούπολη city


Όποιος θέλει ας με βρει στο msn [email protected]

----------


## DolceVii

Επιτέλους μετά από 1,5 χρόνο απουσίας το Επίσημο Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αλεξανδρούπολης σήκωσε και πάλι διακόπτες και εκπέμπει ελεύθερα για όλους!


*1ος επίσημος κόμβος: ap.faros.awn
SSID: AWN::ap.faros.*


σύντομα οι πληροφορίες για τοποθεσίες, που θα μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε, IP, δρομολογήσεις. Τα καλύτερα έρχονται!


Το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αλεξανδρούπολης είναι μία μη κερδοσκοπική προσπάθεια για την ανάπτυξη ενός κοινοτικού ευρυζωνικού ασύρματου δικτύου στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Αλεξανδρούπολης. Με τη χρήση της φτηνής ασύρματης τεχνολογίας ξεφεύγουμε από τις τεχνητές δυσκολίες που επιβάλουν οι εταιρίες τηλεπικοινωνιών για να εμποδίζουν την δημιουργία ενός πραγματικά φτηνού Ασύρματου Δικτύου. Χρησιμοποιούμε την ευρέως διαθέσιμη και καθιερωμένη τεχνολογία ραδιοσυχνοτήτων την οποία λειτουργούμε στην ελεύθερη συχνότητα των 2.4GHz, με σκοπό τη δημιουργία ενός ελεύθερου, τοπικής κυριότητας, ασύρματου κορμού. Το AWN δεν είναι ένα απλό τοπικό ασύρματο δίκτυο για το σπίτι ή τη δουλειά σου, αλλά ένα κοινοτικό Ασύρματο Δίκτυο. Δεν είναι άλλος ένας προμηθευτής υπηρεσιών στον οποίο πρέπει να πληρώνουμε μηνιαίους λογαριασμούς, αντιθέτως είναι ένα δίκτυο κοινοτικής κυριότητας. Η ασύρματη τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιείται από τα μέλη του AWN, δημιουργεί την πρώτη υποδομή τηλεπικοινωνιών που όχι μόνο είναι φτηνή, αλλά ευρέως διαθέσιμη και εύκολα χρησιμοποιούμενη έτσι ώστε τώρα είναι πραγματικά δυνατό για ένα δίκτυο να αναπτυχθεί από τους απλούς χρήστες της κοινότητάς μας, βασισμένο σχεδόν εξ ολοκλήρου σε έναν θαυμάσιο συνδυασμό προσωπικού ενδιαφέροντος και κοινοτικού πνεύματος.

Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αλεξανδρούπολης (Α.Δ.Α.)


Ζητούνται εθελοντές για την επέκταση - συντήρηση του δικτύου. Με άλλα λόγια όσοι από εσάς θέλετε να συνδεθείτε και να προσφέρεται στην ομάδα ανάπτυξης ήσαστε καλοδεχούμενοι! Ξέρετε τώρα καλώδια ταρατσοPC κεραία στην πλάτη και τρέξιμο στις ταράτσες. χμμ α ναι θέλουμε και αυτούς τους χασομέριδες... που όλο κάτι γράφουν και ρυθμίζουν στο MikroTik

----------


## TeslaCoil

Exw problhma me ellhnika :

Ante mpravo na doume kai mia kalh kinhsh apo Alexandroupoli

ola kala ? DolceVii 
pws pame apo kruo?

8a xarw na merika stathera link apo ekei pano kalh sunexeia

----------


## DolceVii

κρύο κρύο.. αλλά εμείς ταράτσα κανονικά χαχαχα

----------


## DolceVii

*Ο εξοπλισμός του πρώτου κόμβου. Ένα AP (2,4GHz) και ένα BBLink (5GHz) (ετοιμάζεται και δεύτερο) 

SSID: AWN:: ap.faros 
ap.faros.awn*

*Το Router*

MikroTik Routerboard 600 (Level 4) [RB/600]

*Οι κατρτούλες*

NMP-8602 High Power - 26dbm - Atheros 6G mPCI Senao [NMP-8602]

*Omni 8db D-Link*


*Grid για 5GHz*

----------


## DolceVii

*http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alexan...rk/16754711044
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=19160701901*

----------


## socrates

Στήστε και κάποιο WiND για την περιοχή... θα σας βοηθήσει αρκετά στην προσέλκυση νέων κόμβων και στην γεωγραφική απεικόνιση του δικτύου όσο αυτό εξελίσσεται.

----------


## DolceVii

Ναι ναι.. είναι και αυτό στα σχέδια.. το παλεύουμε  :: 

AWN::ap.faros – Axd::Silot! Σύνδεση... το EBR Wireless Ακολουθεί...

Το AWN αγκαλιάζει όλα τα ασύρματα δίκτυα της Αλεξανδρούπολης.

Ναι! Μια νέα πρωτοβουλία των AWN::ap.faros και Axd::Silot! για την συνεργασία των δικτύων και την παροχή ολοκληρωμένων υπηρεσιών στους χρήστες των ασύρματων δικτύων της Αλεξανδρούπολης. Σύντομα θα πραγματοποιηθεί η σύνδεση των κόμβων.

Εντός των ημερών θα αρχίσουν και οι συνεννοήσεις για την σύνδεση με το EBR Wireless

----------


## DolceVii

Η σύνδεση με το Axd::Silot!

----------


## DolceVii

Ενημερώνω:
Υπάρχει πλέων wind στο οποίο μπορείτε να βλέπετε την εξέλιξη του δικτύου της πόλης. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την υποστήριξη και το ενδιαφέρων και τις πολύτιμες βοήθειες από Alexander και Stargazer

Το Link : http://www.wna.gr/wind/?page=gmap&node=107

Επίσης σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι έχει επανέλθει και το VPN μας με Θεσσαλονίκη  ::  

Σημαντικό:
Ο κόμβος Athos θα μεταφερθεί συντόμως (θα πάει κάνα 2ο τετράγωνα παραδίπλα  ::  ) λόγο μετακόμισης του ιδιοκτήτη  :: 
Σύντομα θα ενεργοποιηθεί και 4o AP με BBLink που θα το κάνω από τον κόμβο μου, Faros

Τα παραπάνω θα τα βλέπετε και στο wind  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

Που εισαι Αλεξανδρουπολη

τι κανετε εκει πανω θελω να μαθω νεα σας!!!

----------


## acoul

να οργανώσουμε καμιά AWMN εκδρομή από τα λημέρια σας ?? !!!

----------


## StarGazer

Όποιος και όποτε ενδιαφερθεί για κάνα link με Σαμοθράκη από Αλεξανδρούπολη, εδώ είμαστε ε...
(ακόμη και μετά τη λήξη της στρ.θητείας μου..)
 ::

----------


## DolceVii

Τα ίδια.. δεν εξελισσόμαστε ακόμα.... 

και δεν έρχεστε; περιμένουμε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kinglyr

Καλημέρα
Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω: Η διασύνδεση του ασύρματου δικτύου Αλεξανδρούπολης μέσω VPN με το AWMN δουλεύει?

Αν NAI, τότε θέλω να σας κάνω ακόμα 4 συμπληρωματικές ερωτήσεις:
1η. το ακρωνύμιο στο domain σας είναι το .ΑWN?
2η. Έχετε στήσει DNS Server που να χειρίζεται (δλδ να είναι master DNS server) για την ανωτέρω ζώνη?
3η. Ποια/ές είναι η IP για τους ανωτέρω DNS server(s)?
4η. Ποιοι είναι οι διαχειριστές για τους ανωτέρω servers και ποια τα εμαιλ τους?

Προσπαθώ να κάνω update την λίστα με τους master DNS server για όλες τις ασύρματες κοινότητες της Ελλάδας.

Σας ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης

----------


## DolceVii

ναι ναι υπάρχουν όλα αυτά αλλά από τον άλλον μήνα τώρα είμαστε off για καιρό.

θα σε ενημερώσω τότε τώρα ότι και να σε πω.. άχρηστο ... είναι και ο Server Down.
thanks.

[email protected] εγώ μόνος προς το παρόν είμαι η μάλλον προσπαθώ να είμαι διαχειριστείς του AWN

----------


## kinglyr

ΟΚ, καταχωρώ το εμαιλ σου και εσένα σαν διαχειριστή και contact point για το .AWN.

Περιμένω νέα σου μόλις σηκώσεις τον master DNS server (θέλω την IP)

Ti IP range έχετε στην Αλεξανδρούπολη?

καλημέρα

----------


## DolceVii

καλημέρα.. :: 

έχουμε 10.198.x.x νομίζω ως το 10.198.15.x είναι αρκετά.

τώρα χρησιμοποιούμε 10.198.0.x, 10.198.1.x, 10.198.2.x, 10.198.3.x, και στα 10.198.255.x έχουμε τα bblink

ok thanks  ::

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

----------


## DolceVii

::  Υπάρχει

----------


## kinglyr

Ε δεν μας το λες κι όλας να το ξέρουμε?  ::

----------


## DolceVii

Στο 10.198.0.130

----------


## acoul

μπόλικη δουλειά. μπράβο !!

----------


## DolceVii

προσπαθώ! Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Πράγματι πολύ όμορφο συγχαρητήρια, αλλά γιατί με ip ?? και όχι με name!.

----------


## DolceVii

Ευχαριστώ.. εμμ. δεν ξέρω αν βγαίνει με DNS ως εκεί http://www,awn είναι. Έχει αναφερθεί ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το DNS μου. Παραπάνω δεν ξέρω. 
Θα διορθωθεί ευελπιστώ κάποια στιγμή  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Κανένα πρόβλημα http://www.awn λειτουργεί. ΟΚ
Απλός δεν μπορούσα να το βρω μιας και το DNS service έχει σταματήσει να απαντάει από IP σε Domain.

nslookup 10.198.0.130 10.19.143.12
Server: 10.19.143.12
Address: 10.19.143.12#53
** server can't find 130.0.198.10.in-addr.arpa.: NXDOMAIN

nslookup www.awn 10.19.143.12
Server: 10.19.143.12
Address: 10.19.143.12#53
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: www.awn
Address: 10.198.0.130

----------


## DolceVii

DNS στο 10.198.0.130
zone awn
ns0.awn

WiND (wireless 10.198.0.130/wind ή www.awn/wind)
WiND (Internet http://dolcevii.homelinux.org/wind)

----------


## socrates

Well Done!

Προστέθηκε στην λίστα... (wireless | internet)

----------


## tolias

Καλησπέρα.
Υπάρχει κάτι σε λειτουργία στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Aλεξανδρούπολης ?? Αν υπάρχει παρακαλώ κάποιος να μου στείλει pm

----------

